# Z-man Plastics Storage



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

So I learnt the hard way...z-man plastics not compatible with any other plastic, so how do you storage you z-man plastics? I bought a few packets and had them stored in my plastics tackle box with each different type of lure in a separate zip lock bag as I do with the other brands. After a hose off and dry out in the sun I opened my tacklebox to find them warped and some stuck to the zip-lock bags. Not sure if it was the heat that did it or a reaction between the two different types of plastic (or a combination of both). I don't want to keep them in their original packets (too big and bulky), anybody tried keeping them in a gulp type container with gulp juice or water even water to try and stop them melting (be it through heat or chemical reaction).


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone tried water with gulps, or any other plastic, for that matter?

I have a plastic container I throw all my plastic in any liquid that was in there originally has been used up by constantly adding and taking more dry lures than wet ones. Using water crossed my mind too! If I bought all the plastics I use i'd be going 100% powerbaits as I can leave them on the hook and they are just as good the next day.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Having used Snap-back soft plastics prior to Z-man SPs hitting the market, I'd been through the "keep them seperate from other SPs" bit before...

Just keep them in their respective packets, and they'll be OK.

I use both Snap-backs and Z-man softies extensively and experience no problems whatsoever. For quick change or replacement purposes, I keep a packet of each in pocket of Safety Vest (complete with already super-glued TTs) and therefore don't have to go rummaging for them when needed... then back into action ASAP.

Jimbo


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> Having used Snap-back soft plastics prior to Z-man SPs hitting the market, I'd been through the "keep them seperate from other SPs" bit before...
> 
> Just keep them in their respective packets, and they'll be OK.
> 
> ...


ARe z-mans rebranded snapbacks? The paddle tails I bought recently are the exact same mould.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Having used Snap-back soft plastics prior to Z-man SPs hitting the market, I'd been through the "keep them seperate from other SPs" bit before...
> ...


X 2 to Jimbo.

And yes to Craig. Both from the same factory, and completely compatible. For those who mix their brands, and I won't because of this problem, and because Snapbacks/ZMans are far tougher, the only solution is clearly labelled containers for the non S/Z brands, otherwise you _will_ end up with a solution, but not one you want.

trev


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

leave them in the pack you got them an they will be fine


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

imtheman said:


> leave them in the pack you got them an they will be fine


Indeed. I just used up a packet of snapbacks that I bought and opened back in 2008.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I began using Snap-backs when first introduced to them some years back, and hadn't used other brands until they became reasonably hard to get, and the Z-mans came on the market... I finally acquired a reasonable stock of the Snap-backs (electric chicken in two sizes) and Z-mans paddle tail in the electric chicken colour.

It is very rarely that I use any soft-plastics other than those, but purchase Starlo and Buschy's SP's (can't for the life of me remember their brand of SP's) purely for the SFactor lure additave that's included with their lures. I went to a seminar they held in Chermside (Qld) one night, and they advocated... one fish /one lure... ie discard the lure and put on a new one.

I still have other SP's still in their packets, but just don't use them anymore.

Nowadays I superglue the Snappies or Zmans to the TT jig-heads, and with the results I have fishing with them, find no reason to use other SP's.

Keeping them in their respective packets ensures I have no bother with them becoming sticky or unusable... although at odd times sharp-toothed critters beneath the surface give them a touch-up (I kept one that was still catching fish, but was all-but falling apart) and occasionally one loses a tail to something with razor-sharp teeth...

These two brands of softies have given me immense pleasure for some years, and until some-one comes up with the equivalent of "the beekeeper special" (Sebile Koolie LL 76mm Rainbow Trout colour) in soft plastics, I'll continue to use them exclusively.

I really wonder at most fishos using SP's that catch one fish and then are disposed of... Snap-backs and Z-mans are so tough... last forever! And... they really catch fish!

Please keep them in their packets until you tie them on the line... they'll last forever!

Jimbo


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Jim, I use a 4" paddle tail and it's nothing to go through 3 or 4 in a fishing session (snapbacks).
Between the cod, jacks, barra, bream etc, they seem to have a fair go at them not to mention the toads cutting the tails off.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah Craig... I've had that on the odd day... wondered if I would have enough to last me the day, but then use the same one for weeks, catching fish all the time.

Of course... (don't get me wrong) there are days that result in donuts, as well... but they don't remain in your memory as long as the really top days, eh?

The big green Sea Toad... with their guillotine type choppers... I really loathe them... they sometimes turn up here as well... just dock the flippy tail off the SP and continue on their merry old way!

Do you have any particular colour that you prefer, Craig? or do they hit any colour paddle tail?

Jimbo


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Squidgy are crap for lasting they tear real easy so do the gulps. I've had days snapper fishing where the pile of torn and useless tails is huge. Very frustrating when you think how much it costs. The big leatherjackets love em down here in south oz. bought a pack of the z man haven't tried them yet prob get a few more before I go to Arno bay again.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I prefer red or gold but that's basically all I use so I can't say they work better than any other colour.
Gold when the water is clearer and red when it's muddier.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Ubolt said:


> Squidgy are crap for lasting they tear real easy so do the gulps. I've had days snapper fishing where the pile of torn and useless tails is huge. Very frustrating when you think how much it costs. The big leatherjackets love em down here in south oz. bought a pack of the z man haven't tried them yet prob get a few more before I go to Arno bay again.


Squidgy... that's the name... couldn't remember it to save my life! thanks, Ubolt... yes, they tear pretty quickly, and once you've had a bite and missed a hook-up, you don't really know if the lure's working for you anymore... usually it isn't, so reel it in... replace if necessary, chuck it out again and hope to hook up on the next bite.

If it's only little pickers doing the damage, several lures can go down the gurgler...

But if you're using Zmans or Snapbacks... it's unusual to have them damaged beyond fishability, so you can leave them down there still working properly, most times.



Junglefisher said:


> I prefer red or gold but that's basically all I use so I can't say they work better than any other colour.
> Gold when the water is clearer and red when it's muddier.


Craig... I've never used gold, but I had a Nilsmaster Invincible in dark red many moons ago, and in muddy water, it was a screamer for catching flatties when nothing else could raise a scale.

Cheers guys...

Jimbo


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

Has anyone tried the trigger hooks for the zmans? Thoughts compared to a normal jig head?

I have an order of zmans coming so very excited to use them.

-Kris


----------

